# 14's BITCH!



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

This is the discussion part of the poll in Off Topic...state your business!


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

I say 14's if your gonna be everyday ridin...especially these east coast streets....now if your jucied then thats different


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I roll 14's on my Imp..........


They balance out the car a little better and provide a little more clearance.....


13's in my opinion are tight too, and let the car sit a little lower on the ground...


Just my 2 cents!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

14's cause they are safer with the weights of the cars.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I role 14's cause that's as small as I can get. But I keep em clean doe :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

the advatage of the 14s are the hold more wieght , they drop your engins rpm rate buy as much as 300 rpms good for power glide users. they bounce higher while hopping and they wear slower


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I got both.. Been having to ride on my 13z becouse I cannot find a WW 14 inch tire.. 175/70/14 Told they are fasing the small white walls out.. I getting ready to stock up on 13z that are left.. :uh: 


The ride , MPG , and fendir fill in is better on 14z. but them 13z bring the haters!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 19 2004, 03:22 PM~1874852
> *14's cause they are safer with the weights of the cars.
> *


MAN STOP GIRLIN AND GET YOSELF SOME 13z NIG :biggrin: 

BUT BEFORE I HAD THE JUICE I DID ROLL 14z BECAUSE THE CAR WOULD HAVE BEEN ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDES TOE WITH 13Z


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

YOU DON'T HAVE A REAL LOWRIDER IF YOU AINT ON 13z


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 09:57 AM~12846803
> *YOU DON'T HAVE A REAL LOWRIDER IF YOU AINT ON 13z
> *


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

i got 14s on my hopper, and on my street car with juice i run 13s :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

only thing i would roll 14s on is a big body. 13's on everything else.


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

13 for ur rider  14 for the bumper checkin :worship:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Jan 29 2009, 09:59 AM~12846812
> *i got 14s on my hopper, and on my street car with juice i run 13s :biggrin:
> *


I AINT GON HOLD YOU, 14z ARE GOOD FOR HOPPING. BUT ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY I HOP ON 13z JUST TO PROVE A POINT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 10:00 AM~12846815
> *only thing i would roll 14s on is a big body. 13's on everything else.
> *


YUP. THAT'S WHAT I BE TRYNA TELL ******.. 14z ONLY GO NICE ON A BIG BODY


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

*I roll 14s on the drivers side and 13s on the passenger side*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 29 2009, 07:56 AM~12846796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just be talking!!!!!!! You got a 4 door..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 10:59 AM~12847234
> *You just be talking!!!!!!! You got a 4 door..
> *


NO BITCH, I BE TELLING THE TRUTH. AND YES I HAVE A FOE DOE '91. BIG BODIES ARE 93-96. DAMN YOU HILLBILLIES DON'T KNOW SHIT :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

13" wires or 14" stocks. On a bomb 14" or 15" with caps.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 29 2009, 09:45 AM~12847129
> *I roll 14s on the drivers side and 13s on the passenger side
> *



shit 13s on the front and 14s on the back :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:44 AM~12847744
> *shit 13s on the front and 14s on the back :biggrin:
> *


THERE WAS A ***** FROM SUPER NATURAL THAT WAS ON CALI SWANGIN WHO HAD 14s ON THE FRONT AND 13s ON THE BACK


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

REAL GZ RIDE 13Z END OF TOPIC.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 29 2009, 02:11 PM~12849252
> *REAL GZ RIDE 13Z END OF TOPIC.
> *


THERE YA GO.. FLAT LINE ___________________________


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

I GOT A 2000 LINCOLN TOWNCAR WITH A SPINDEL SWAP AND ROLL ON 13s WITH NO PROBLEM, DRIVE IT EVERYDAY... SMOOTH RIDE.. ON FREEWAY 65 OR 70 SMOOTH TOO. 13s LOOK BETTER............. :yes: :yes: AND HAD A BIG BODY WITH 13s NO PROBLEMS....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Depends on the car. Some of the larger cars (like Bigbodies and late 70s fullsize cars) look good on 14's. On an Impala or Gbody 13's look best in my opinion.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 29 2009, 03:15 PM~12849746
> *Depends on the car. Some of the larger cars (like Bigbodies and late 70s fullsize cars) look good on 14's. On an Impala or Gbody 13's look best in my opinion.
> *


TRUE-TRUE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Where does everone get there 14z tire from now.. they getting faded out 13z will to.. White walls... :angry: 

175/70/14


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WEST COAST 13'S, ANYTHING EAST OF THE MASON DIXIE LINE 14'S. FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THEY DO NOT BELIEVE IN FIXING THERE ROADS ON THE EAST COAST. YOU HIT A EAST COAST POT HOLE AT 65 MPH WITH 13'S, AND YOU WILL NEVER QUESTION 14'S AGAIN


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 29 2009, 04:07 PM~12850334
> *WEST COAST 13'S, ANYTHING EAST OF THE MASON DIXIE LINE 14'S.  FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THEY DO NOT BELIEVE IN FIXING THERE ROADS ON THE EAST COAST.  YOU HIT A EAST COAST POT HOLE AT 65 MPH WITH 13'S, AND YOU WILL NEVER QUESTION 14'S AGAIN
> *


 :nono: REAL HOGGZ ROAL 13z.. NO MATTER WHAT COAST


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 29 2009, 05:07 PM~12850334
> *WEST COAST 13'S, ANYTHING EAST OF THE MASON DIXIE LINE 14'S.  FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THEY DO NOT BELIEVE IN FIXING THERE ROADS ON THE EAST COAST.  YOU HIT A EAST COAST POT HOLE AT 65 MPH WITH 13'S, AND YOU WILL NEVER QUESTION 14'S AGAIN
> *




X2 


MAYBE IT IS ALL THE ******** WITH LIFTED TRUCKS


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 29 2009, 04:11 PM~12850400
> *X2
> MAYBE IT IS ALL THE  ******** WITH LIFTED TRUCKS
> *


 :twak: YALL ****** NEED A COURSE IN GEOGRAPHY


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 05:13 PM~12850424
> *:twak: YALL ****** NEED A COURSE IN GEOGRAPHY
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I NEVER SAID EAST..... 

WE ARE BELOW THE MASON DIXION


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 29 2009, 04:35 PM~12850641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I NEVER SAID EAST.....
> ...


 :0 WELL I NEVER SAID I TOOK THE COURSE EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 02:10 PM~12850378
> *:nono: REAL HOGGZ ROAL 13z.. NO MATTER WHAT COAST
> *


Yet your dumbassness shows thru again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 04:36 PM~12850661
> *Yet your dumbassness shows thru again!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF IS THIS GUY TALKIN ABOUT :uh:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 29 2009, 05:36 PM~12850660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHO REALLY CARES


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 29 2009, 04:39 PM~12850687
> *WHO REALLY CARES
> *


PRETTY MUCH


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 29 2009, 05:07 PM~12850334
> *WEST COAST 13'S, ANYTHING EAST OF THE MASON DIXIE LINE 14'S.  FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER THEY DO NOT BELIEVE IN FIXING THERE ROADS ON THE EAST COAST.  YOU HIT A EAST COAST POT HOLE AT 65 MPH WITH 13'S, AND YOU WILL NEVER QUESTION 14'S AGAIN
> *



true, i just slow down fuk rolln fast, Low and Slow


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 04:10 PM~12850378
> *:nono: REAL HOGGZ ROAL 13z.. NO MATTER WHAT COAST
> *


YOU EVER HIT A VIRGINIA POT HOLE AT 65 MPH. THAT IS WHEN YOU END UP IN A GAURD RAIL OR OFF THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AFTER YOUR TIRE BLOWS. OR YOUR RIM COLLAPSES. 


REAL DUMMIES DRIVE WITH SMALL RIMS ON STREETS AND HIGHWAYS THAT MAY CAUSE THEM DEATH. ASK THE HOMIE daoriginator TO SHOW YOU HIS RIM AFTER HE HIT THAT POT HOLE IN JERSEY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lincolns, tbirds, big bodys, ghouses = 14's.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 02:10 PM~12850378
> *:nono: REAL HOGGZ ROAL 13z.. NO MATTER WHAT COAST
> *


foo...u just done got on the 13" train, when your charcoal ass 1st got on LIL a while bacc you had 14's...after get'n clowned you got 13's and now you sayin that shit! :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i luv my 13s but the car dose ride alot better on 14s


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 02:10 PM~12850378
> *:nono: REAL HOGGZ ROAL 13z.. NO MATTER WHAT COAST
> *


THE STREETS THAT YOU ROLL ON MIGHT BE SMOOTH AS SILK BUT WHERE IM FROM YOUR SHIT WONT LAST ROLLING 13S ON A DAILY,& IF U FIND A SMOOTH STREET, MOST GOT SPEED BUMPS MY 79 CADDIE ROLL 14S ALL DAY,& THEY LOOK GOOD ,BEEN THERE,DONE THAT ON 13S WITH THE HEAVY CHEVY,IM NOT HATING ON 13S I JUST ROLL 14S ON MY CARS.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 01:58 PM~12850228
> *Where does everone get there 14z tire from now.. they getting faded out 13z will to.. White walls... :angry:
> 
> 175/70/14
> *


I GOT MINE FROM D-CHEESE,THERE HANKOOKS,I HAD THEM MOUNTED AT DISCOUNT TIRE AND THE GUY THERE TOLD ME HE CAN GET THEM FOR ME,FOR JUST UNDER 3 BILLS.


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

i had 13s on my daily then went to 14 cause it sat too low but everytime i saw the car i was like i was dumb for switching so i switched back.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Look i drove on 13's on my daily 64 and my daily lac in VA in PETERSBURG AND RICHMOND for over 4 years!!!!!!!!!!


IMO if you get to a pothole slow the fuk down and go around it. I always rode in the far right lane on the highway, i'm a lowrider fuk the speed limit!!!!!!!!!

Now on some cars I think should roll 14's, like glasshouse Big bodies, but with 5.20 because they look better :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:44 PM~12852416
> *Look i drove on 13's on my daily 64 and my daily lac in VA in PETERSBURG AND RICHMOND  for over 4 years!!!!!!!!!!
> IMO if you get to a pothole slow the fuk down and go around it.  I always  rode in the far right lane on the highway, i'm a lowrider fuk the speed limit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YOU GOT SOME GOOD FUCKING EYES, CAUSE I STILL HIT POT HOLES NOW IN NORFOLK. EVEN AT 45 MILES AN HOUR THAT IS A QUICK SHIFT. JUST SOMETHING FOR THE POOOS TO BE WAITNG FOR YOU TO DO


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 29 2009, 08:54 PM~12852518
> *YOU GOT SOME GOOD FUCKING EYES, CAUSE I STILL HIT POT HOLES NOW IN NORFOLK.  EVEN AT 45 MILES AN HOUR THAT IS A QUICK SHIFT.  JUST SOMETHING FOR THE POOOS TO BE WAITNG FOR YOU TO DO
> *



yeah i be on the lookout for those muthas :scrutinize:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

i got 14s on my big body cadillac. good for long distance trips....... but got the 13s on my 57... best ov both worlds... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:44 PM~12852416
> *Look i drove on 13's on my daily 64 and my daily lac in VA in PETERSBURG AND RICHMOND  for over 4 years!!!!!!!!!!
> IMO if you get to a pothole slow the fuk down and go around it.  I always  rode in the far right lane on the highway, i'm a lowrider fuk the speed limit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


ive never had 14s :dunno:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

I got lucky and picked up a new set of the 25th aniversery Daytons - 14's. Anyone know if they made them is 13's? If not I think that would put 2 votes in for 14's - 1 from LRM and 1 from Dayton.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I think everything should ROll on 13s- EVERYTHING EVERYWHERE-- if you on streets that got pot holes-- stay off them streets or remember where they at-- coloRadOs roads are FUCCED UP-- and if your ROllin on 14s out here you gettin laughed at-- even by the little kids thats on lowrider bikes.. Only time I think 14s should be on a car is if its a MadHopper- and I dont mean on lil ass G-bodies- those get 13s no matter what- Im talkin Big Bodies- Impalas- Lincolns- those kind of rides.

No mater what we all say-- peeps is gonna stic to what they want-- but fuc it-- thats what makes Lowridin fun- THE DIFFERENCE OF OPPINIONS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

</span></span></span>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy+Jan 29 2009, 04:54 PM~12851935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup . I now my way around town and know when to dip / swerve / or hold my butt off the seat!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

13's cause you cant beat 20 dollar tires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 29 2009, 06:52 PM~12853032
> *</span></span></span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 29 2009, 09:32 PM~12853366
> *13's    cause you cant beat 20 dollar tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x100


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 29 2009, 07:32 PM~12853366
> *13's    cause you cant beat 20 dollar tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya but my $120 right side cat does ... :angry: I need to straight pipe mine then I can roll my 13z all the time..


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

13's


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

if u aint ridin 13's, homie i dont know what u ridin


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

13's here!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

13z only


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

13's for Weekends cruiser. 14's for Highways and Daily Drivers


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 06:14 PM~12851523
> *foo...u just done got on the 13" train, when your charcoal ass 1st got on LIL a while bacc you had 14's...after get'n clowned you got 13's and now you sayin that shit! :uh:
> *


 :twak: STOP SNITCHIN MUTHAFUCCA :uh: 

I HAD THE 14s ON BEFORE I HAD THE JUICE. I TOOK THOSE FLICS BEFORE MY 13s CAME IN


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Jan 29 2009, 09:32 PM~12853366
> *13's    cause you cant beat 20 dollar tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I THINK I'MA RUFFLE A FEW FEATHERS.. THICK WHITE WALLS OR THIN ONES? ON 14s OR ON 13s?


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:01 AM~12846826
> *I AINT GON HOLD YOU, 14z ARE GOOD FOR HOPPING.  BUT ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY I HOP ON 13z JUST TO PROVE A POINT
> *


what point is there to prove weather hopping of 14s or 13s :dunno: it dont matter, swang what you got


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Jan 30 2009, 12:46 PM~12858316
> *what point is there to prove weather hopping of 14s or 13s :dunno: it dont matter, swang what you got
> *


IT'S A COMPETITION THANG WITH ME. FOOLZ ON 14s GOT THE ADVANTAGE. I TRY TO GET MORE INCHES WITH MY LILT 13s JUST TO SHOW 'EM


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

id rather roll 13's of course, but im rolling 14 on my towncar.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

14s LOOK HELLA BULKY ON SQUARE BODY CADDYS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

13's on EVERYTHING, doesn't matter if its a hopper, show car, or daily. Buffed whitewalls look terrible on 13's or 14's. This is called lowriding for a reason.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 11:09 AM~12857695
> *I THINK I'MA RUFFLE A FEW FEATHERS..  THICK WHITE WALLS OR THIN ONES?  ON 14s OR ON 13s?
> *


5.20s w/ 5/8ths white walls on 14's - looks PERFECT on my rivi


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 10:54 AM~12858365
> *14s LOOK HELLA BULKY ON SQUARE BODY CADDYS
> *


its all about the right tire size on 14s.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 10:48 AM~12858322
> *IT'S A COMPETITION THANG WITH ME.  FOOLZ ON 14s GOT THE ADVANTAGE.  I TRY TO GET MORE INCHES WITH MY LILT 13s JUST TO SHOW 'EM
> *



I wanna see some pics of impalas hittin BIG INCHES on 13s with 155-80s-- got any pics???? 

Its alot of weight for a 64 to come down fROm 80+ inches on 13s-- dont ya think-- they sure aint no lil G-body


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 30 2009, 06:18 PM~12861734
> *13's on EVERYTHING, doesn't matter if its a hopper, show car, or daily. Buffed whitewalls look terrible on 13's or 14's.  This is called lowriding for a reason.
> *



I AGREE IF YALL REALL CARE ABOUT THE RIDE OF THE CAR WHY ARE YOU LOWRIDING


13'S ON EVERTHING UNLESS 100+[/COLOR]


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

AND FUC FAT WHITEWALLS- them ugly ass thiongs dont need to be ROllin the streets AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 12:11 AM~12864855
> *AND FUC FAT WHITEWALLS- them ugly ass thiongs dont need to be ROllin the streets AT ALL :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I liked buffed whites but alot of cats don't do them right


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by don-don_@Jan 31 2009, 12:11 AM~12864851
> *I AGREE IF YALL REALL CARE ABOUT THE RIDE OF THE CAR WHY ARE YOU LOWRIDING
> 13'S ON EVERTHING UNLESS 100+[/COLOR]
> *


YA- if you ROllin the streets- its 13s no question.. 
and damn- its gotta be doin 100in fo rya to have the 14s on--
I wanna see some imps hoppin 80inches on 13s-- show me some pics-- I jus think the 155-80s cant handle that much air and that much weight-- but if you show me a consistant hoppin Impala doin it with no pROblems - Ill change my mind


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2009, 12:14 AM~12864874
> *I liked buffed whites but alot of cats don't do them right
> *


Its Ok Larry-- we all cant agree on everything :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 01:16 AM~12864886
> *YA- if you ROllin the streets- its 13s no question..
> and damn- its gotta be doin 100in fo rya to have the 14s on--
> I wanna see some imps hoppin 80inches on 13s-- show me some pics-- I jus think the 155-80s cant handle that much air and that much weight-- but if you show me a consistant hoppin Impala doin it with no pROblems - Ill change my mind
> *


I think the 13" wheel itself can handle the inches it's just that the tire is too small if you had some balloon tires on the 13s it can hack it


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jan 31 2009, 12:16 AM~12864886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thas what I said larry-- the 155-80s -- thats the tires  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 01:21 AM~12864921
> *Thas what I said larry-- the 155-80s  -- thats the tires    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 12:16 AM~12864886
> *YA- if you ROllin the streets- its 13s no question..
> and damn- its gotta be doin 100in fo rya to have the 14s on--
> I wanna see some imps hoppin 80inches on 13s-- show me some pics-- I jus think the 155-80s cant handle that much air and that much weight-- but if you show me a consistant hoppin Impala doin it with no pROblems - Ill change my mind
> *


MY BAD YOUR R RITE BUT I WILL SAY THAT IF YOUR DOING THOSE INCHES IN A FULL SIZE IT A MUST U USE 14 BUT FOR THE STREET SHIT 13'S ALL DAY


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

if your on 14's u might as well put on on a skirt n wear high heels... 13's all day long


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Jan 31 2009, 02:28 AM~12865357
> *if your on 14's u might as well put on on a skirt n wear high heels... 13's all day long
> *


good call lol :roflmao: :roflmao: ......13z all day everyday


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 10:48 AM~12858322
> *IT'S A COMPETITION THANG WITH ME.  FOOLZ ON 14s GOT THE ADVANTAGE.  I TRY TO GET MORE INCHES WITH MY LILT 13s JUST TO SHOW 'EM
> *


thats crazy, theres people that still complain if you got 14s to hop :uh: i personally think it dont matter, would that be an excuse to hop somebody, ??? know that you car is a straight up hopper,


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 09:57 AM~12846803
> *YOU DON'T HAVE A REAL LOWRIDER IF YOU AINT ON 13z
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:uh:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by don-don_@Jan 31 2009, 12:11 AM~12864851
> *I AGREE IF YALL REALL CARE ABOUT THE RIDE OF THE CAR WHY ARE YOU LOWRIDING
> 13'S ON EVERTHING UNLESS 100+[/COLOR]
> *


i hop a dude, he had 13s and his tire when flat coming from 57 inches, and also saw a car doing 30s on 13s and both tires went flat,i think 14s would be way better on hop on a straight hopper, :biggrin: i dont think 13s from what ive seen can hold the hop for big inches


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by don-don_@Jan 31 2009, 12:29 AM~12864966
> *MY BAD YOUR R RITE BUT I WILL SAY THAT IF YOUR DOING THOSE INCHES IN A FULL SIZE IT A MUST U USE 14 BUT FOR THE STREET SHIT 13'S ALL DAY
> *



x2 14s to hop and 13s to cruise street :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:44 PM~12852416
> *
> 
> Now on some cars I think should roll 14's, like glasshouse Big bodies, but with 5.20 because they look better :biggrin:
> *


ALL CARS LOOK GOOD WITH 14'S AND 5.20'S


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2009, 12:14 AM~12864874
> *I liked buffed whites but alot of cats don't do them right
> *


over here , they have some whites that cover up the whole fuking tire,it looks like shit, i like wide whites on my street cars, but on my hopper i like skinnys


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 01:07 AM~12864823
> *I wanna see some pics of impalas hittin BIG INCHES on 13s with 155-80s-- got any pics????
> 
> Its alot of weight for a 64 to come down fROm 80+ inches on 13s-- dont ya think-- they sure aint no lil G-body
> *


A 64 with a V8 only weighs about 200 pounds more than a V8 G-body. A 155/80/13 can handle it no problem with the right amount of air pressure. This car had the same set of 155/80/13's for over 3 years while hopping at 80 plus. And it is a V8 also. Let me find a pic of an Impala for you.These are the same rims for 4 years also.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Here's a 64 wagon on 13's that does 80 plus. :biggrin:


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Jan 31 2009, 09:20 AM~12866147
> *i hop a dude, he had 13s and his tire when flat coming from 57 inches,  and also saw a car doing 30s on 13s and both tires went flat,i think 14s would be way better on hop on a straight hopper, :biggrin: i dont think 13s from what ive seen can hold the  hop for big inches
> *



I HAVE HAD A CAR DOING 85INCHES ON 155/80/13 ALL DAY NO PROBLEM A G BODY


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2009, 10:03 AM~12866407
> *Here's a 64 wagon on 13's that does 80 plus. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sayin its a impossible feat- but I did say consistantly without blowin tires. SO- now your second reply should tell me how long hes been hoppin on the same tires- the rims arent a question for me- I know they can take it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2009, 09:50 AM~12866326
> *A 64 with a V8 only weighs about 200 pounds more than a V8 G-body.  A 155/80/13 can handle it no problem with the right amount of air pressure. This car had the same set of 155/80/13's for over 3 years while hopping at 80 plus. And it is a V8 also. Let me find a pic of an Impala for you.These are the same rims for 4 years also.
> 
> *


and even if it is only 200lbs difference- it might be that 200lbs that makes the BLOWOUT difference. I mean when you are comin down fROm that high-- its alot of pressure.. I had a homie that was hoppin 85inches in a 63-- and on 13s ALL DIFFERENT AIR PRESSURES it was blowin em out after a few hops- he ever tried different company tires to see cause he loves 13s as much as me- but it jus wouldnt handle it- so he went 14s to keep fROm blowin em


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 01:42 PM~12867631
> *Im not sayin its a impossible feat- but I did say consistantly without blowin tires. SO- now your second reply should tell me how long hes been hoppin on the same tires- the rims arent a question for me- I know they can take it.
> *


I don't know how long for sure on the wagon, he hopped it all of last year. Like I said the blue monte had the same tires for over 3 years and never had one blowout, they wore out from driving it. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2009, 12:48 PM~12867695
> *I don't know how long for sure on the wagon, he hopped it all of last year.  Like I said the blue monte had the same tires for over 3 years and never had one blowout, they wore out from driving it. :biggrin:
> *


GBODIES are NEVER a question to me- Ive seen em hop on 13s for ever and ever with no problems-- but the weight of the impalas kills the 13s on 155-80s- even if it is only a 200lb difference


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 01:50 PM~12867727
> *GBODIES are NEVER a question to me- Ive seen em hop on 13s for ever and ever with no problems-- but the weight of the impalas kills the 13s on 155-80s- even if it is only a 200lb difference
> *


You think the front of a 64 is where it is heavier? The extra weight is in the back not the front. How much air pressure was he running? We run about 90. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2009, 12:54 PM~12867767
> *You think the front of a 64 is where it is heavier?  The extra weight is in the back not the front. How much air pressure was he running? We run about 90. :biggrin:
> *


An impala is heavier in the fROnt and the bac-- its a heavier car all aROund


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 01:59 PM~12867831
> *An impala is heavier in the fROnt and the bac-- its a heavier car all aROund
> *


Unless your boy was using some 3/8 on the front it isn't gonna make much differance. We were hopping Lincolns with 13's and they weigh alot more than an Impala. In 20 years I have only had one tire mess up while hopping, and it didn't blow it was a fast leak.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2009, 01:02 PM~12867858
> *Unless your boy was using some 3/8 on the front it isn't gonna make much differance.  We were hopping Lincolns with 13's and they weigh alot more than an Impala. In 20 years I have only had one tire mess up while hopping, and it didn't blow it was a fast leak.
> *


Now that is somethin I couldnt tell ya. And I guess I shouldnt use the words BLOW OUT- more like INSTANTLY FLAT- like as soon as it hit the gROund-the rim hit the gROund..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 02:16 PM~12867968
> *Now that is somethin I couldnt tell ya. And I guess I shouldnt use the words BLOW OUT- more like INSTANTLY FLAT- like as soon as it hit the gROund-the rim hit the gROund..
> *


Most the hoppers are running 14's because it raises the crossmember and bumper off the ground making it easier to hop. Most of them are too lazy to engineer the car to do that with 13's. There is barely a handful of cars with 155/80/13's doing over 80 and it isn't cause the tires can't handle it. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2009, 01:23 PM~12868024
> *Most the hoppers are running 14's because it raises the crossmember and bumper off the ground making it easier to hop. Most of them are too lazy to engineer the car to do that with 13's.  There is barely a handful of cars with 155/80/13's doing over 80 and it isn't cause the tires can't handle it. :biggrin:
> *


Ive seen plenty of cars that are engineered properly and built top notch that still run 14s. What do you think when you see a impala with cadillac spindles and still on 14s??


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 02:28 PM~12868055
> *Ive seen plenty of cars that are engineered  properly and built top notch that still run 14s. What do you think when you see a impala with cadillac spindles and still on 14s??
> *


They should have used Caprice spindles so they could run 13's. :biggrin: I had way more problems with 14 inch tire than i ever did with 13's. I had a 76 LTD with 14's that wasn't a hopper and it would break the belts in the Hercules 175/70/14's all the time. Maybe it was the tires who knows. Like I said a 14 is bigger which helps keep the front of the car off the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 03:16 PM~12867968
> *Now that is somethin I couldnt tell ya. And I guess I shouldnt use the words BLOW OUT- more like INSTANTLY FLAT- like as soon as it hit the gROund-the rim hit the gROund..
> *


sounds like you dont know shit about tires.



you was crying about blowouts (and flats) in the 5.20 topic too, maybe you (and whoever you keep referring to) should invest in some goddamn "Run Flats" and call it a day.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

only thing i would put 14's on is a cadillac


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2009, 06:19 PM~12869478
> *sounds like you dont know shit about tires.
> you was crying about blowouts (and flats) in the 5.20 topic too, maybe you (and whoever you keep referring to) should invest in some goddamn "Run Flats" and call it a day.
> *


how is it cryin when it is jus tellin a situation that happened. and the hoppin on 13s was 10 years ago when I saw my homie have it happen. The repROduction 520 story was a straight up BLOW OUT- and that was jus als year-- I doubt its the same homie in these stories-LOL

thROugh each topic I have tried to FIND OUT imformation-- I have never once said PEOPLE SHOULDNT BUY 520s at all- and I have not once said THERE IS NO WAY POSSIBLE to HOP on 13s- so pay more attention to the post..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 08:17 PM~12870315
> *how is it cryin when it is jus tellin a situation that happened. and the hoppin on 13s was 10 years ago when I saw my homie have it happen. The repROduction 520  story was a straight up BLOW OUT- and that was jus als year-- I doubt its the same homie in these stories-LOL
> 
> thROugh each topic I have tried to FIND OUT imformation-- I have never once said PEOPLE SHOULDNT BUY 520s at all- and I have not once said THERE IS NO WAY POSSIBLE to HOP on 13s- so pay more attention to the post..
> *


Jason (76) knows it all....... :uh: :0


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i roll 14's on my powerglide 409. since it is all og, the 14" 72 spoke cross laced zeniths look more "period correct".

i roll 13's on my 62.

and if your running supremes, then arent you limited to 14's?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 31 2009, 10:17 PM~12870315
> *The repROduction 520  story was a straight up BLOW OUT- and that was jus als year-- I doubt its the same homie in these stories-LOL
> 
> thROugh each topic I have tried to FIND OUT imformation-- I have never once said PEOPLE SHOULDNT BUY 520s at all- and I have not once said THERE IS NO WAY POSSIBLE to HOP on 13s- so pay more attention to the post..
> *


your still trying to hard.

how do you think clubs that require 5.20's still ride??? some ride originals, some ride repops, bottom line they are riding on them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2009, 07:19 PM~12869478
> *sounds like you dont know shit about tires.
> you was crying about blowouts (and flats) in the 5.20 topic too, maybe you (and whoever you keep referring to) should invest in some goddamn "Run Flats" and call it a day.
> *


What are run flats?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2009, 11:40 PM~12871934
> *your still trying to hard.
> 
> how do you think clubs that require 5.20's still ride??? some ride originals, some ride repops, bottom line they are riding on them.
> *


dawg- you are the one tryin to hard to pROve a point- and you aint doin a good job at it.. I WAS IN THE FUCCIN CADILLAC- WITH BRAND NEW REPROS ON IT and had a fuccin blow out-- it wasnt rubbin- it had no signs of hittin any shit in the road- IT WAS A BLOW OUT. jus like I said to somebody else in the other topic- MAYBE IT WAS ONE IN A BAD BATCH- either way- IT BLEW THE FUC OUT--- are you gonna tell me I wasnt standin on the side of the rode all pissed off late for the strip club-- fuc no you arent-- cause tehn you would look even more stupid then you already do tryin to make it seem like a 5:20 didnt blow out. :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2009, 02:25 AM~12872186
> *What are run flats?
> *


tires that can be driven on, even if they get a flat.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 03:30 AM~12872487
> *dawg- you are the one tryin to hard to pROve a point- and you aint doin a good job at it..  I WAS IN THE FUCCIN CADILLAC- WITH BRAND NEW REPROS ON IT and had a fuccin blow out-- it wasnt rubbin- it had no signs of hittin any shit in the road- IT WAS A BLOW OUT. jus like I said to somebody else in the other topic- MAYBE IT WAS ONE IN A BAD BATCH- either way- IT BLEW THE FUC OUT--- are you gonna tell me I wasnt standin on the side of the rode all pissed off late for the strip club-- fuc no you arent-- cause tehn you would look even more stupid then you already do tryin to make it seem like a 5:20 didnt blow out. :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:













what do you think the clubs do that REQUIRE 5.20's on all their cars??? :uh:


----------



## JonJon (Jan 26, 2009)

14'z cuz you can't ride with more than 3 hommies on 13"z in the 64 with out scrappin the frame!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 02:40 AM~12872520
> *tires that can be driven on, even if they get a flat.
> *


Oh I know what those are but you mentioned 520's and runflats and figured there was some special 520 that is better


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 01:41 AM~12872522
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sayin peeps shouldnt ROll 5.20s- HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU NEED ME TO SAY THAT????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I think 5.20s look sic as fuc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what is your point???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 04:00 AM~12872600
> *
> 
> what is your point???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


your funny


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 02:14 AM~12872664
> *your funny
> *


NOW i really dont get you-- 
you deleted most my post- for what reason-???


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 1 2009, 04:45 PM~12870552
> *
> and if your running supremes, then arent you limited to 14's?
> *


 :no:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

14's all day hitting bumper :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

The 520z are hot.. :0 We cannot get shit over here but , 185 / 75 / 14 WW. and to order is like a fucking golden ticket.... :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 1 2009, 04:47 AM~12872754
> *NOW i really dont get you--
> you deleted most my post- for what reason-???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

14" 5.20's



forever


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 07:48 PM~12875895
> *14" 5.20's
> forever
> 
> ...



MINUS 2 SETS :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 1 2009, 04:35 PM~12875816
> *The 520z are hot..  :0  We cannot get shit over here but , 185 / 75 / 14 WW. and to order is like a fucking golden ticket.... :uh:
> *


try discount tire down here in ga the tire guy told me he can order any size hankook i got a set from d-cheese 175/ 70 r 14s thin ww and had dscount tire mount them & he told me they carry the size i bought for under 3bills i was like dam i called everyware looking for that size tire.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 1 2009, 04:57 PM~12875954
> *try discount tire down here in ga the tire guy told me he can order any size hankook i got a set from d-cheese 175/ 70 r 14s thin ww and had dscount tire mount them & he told me they carry the size i bought for under 3bills i was like dam i called everyware looking for that size tire.
> *



I keep hearin peeps sayin that discount tires is mountin tires for em- but here in coloRadO you cant get DISCOUINT TIRE to touch a wire wheels- no matter what size it is :angry:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 04:48 PM~12875895
> *14" 5.20's
> forever
> 
> ...


dam homie your stocked up ,my new BEST FRIEND NOW CUT ME A DEAL ON SOME TIRES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 1 2009, 04:57 PM~12875954
> *try discount tire down here in ga the tire guy told me he can order any size hankook i got a set from d-cheese 175/ 70 r 14s thin ww and had dscount tire mount them & he told me they carry the size i bought for under 3bills i was like dam i called everyware looking for that size tire.
> *


yup but going to have to have some one else to mount them.. We got them up here too.. Im just going to ride my 13z when shows come and order some 520z.. with tax money. 14z. I like the way my 14z look better..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 03:48 PM~12875895
> *14" 5.20's
> forever
> 
> ...


I need a set Homeboy..Sell me a set!!!
Coker has a nice 520. 
I waan roll a 520 for shows


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 1 2009, 08:02 PM~12876269
> *I need a set Homeboy..Sell me a set!!!
> Coker has a nice 520.
> I waan roll a 520 for shows
> *


those aint Cokers. :uh: 


they are Premium Sportways


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 09:06 PM~12877755
> *those aint Cokers. :uh:
> they are Premium Sportways
> *


Do you have to be a ass all the time Jason.. Damn.. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2009, 08:19 PM~12869478
> *sounds like you dont know shit about tires.
> you was crying about blowouts (and flats) in the 5.20 topic too, maybe you (and whoever you keep referring to) should invest in some goddamn "Run Flats" and call it a day.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 1 2009, 06:35 PM~12875816
> *The 520z are hot..  :0  We cannot get shit over here but , 185 / 75 / 14 WW. and to order is like a fucking golden ticket.... :uh:
> *


FOOL THOSE TIRES ARE TOO DAMN BULKY. IT'S BEST TO GET 185/70/R14


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 09:36 AM~12881063
> *:roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





:uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I ROLLED 14s FOR YEARS. THEY RIDE EXCELLENT FOR HIGHWAY RIDIN. BUT I LOVE MY 13s. THEY JUST LOOK BETTER. BUT WHEN I DID ROLL 14s, I USED 175/70/R14. I DID THE CALCULATION AND THEY SIT THE SAME HEIGHT WHEN USING 155/80/13


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 11:48 AM~12881142
> *I ROLLED 14s FOR YEARS.  THEY RIDE EXCELLENT FOR HIGHWAY RIDIN.  BUT I LOVE MY 13s.  THEY JUST LOOK BETTER.  BUT WHEN I DID ROLL 14s, I USED 175/70/R14.  I DID THE CALCULATION AND THEY SIT THE SAME HEIGHT WHEN USING 155/80/13
> *


YEAH MAN, THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS YOU HAVE LESS SIDE WALL ON 14s


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 19 2004, 02:22 PM~1874852
> *14's cause they are safer with the weights of the cars.
> *


x2  



but why we gotta be bitches? asshole! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 11:44 AM~12881121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :uh:
> *


QUOTE(TATTOO-76 @ Jan 31 2009, 08:19 PM) 
sounds like you dont know shit about tires.
you was crying about blowouts (and flats) in the 5.20 topic too, maybe you (and whoever you keep referring to) should invest in some goddamn "Run Flats" and call it a day.


HE DID FUCK YOU UP ON THAT ONE THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 2 2009, 11:50 AM~12881156
> *x2
> but why we gotta be bitches? asshole! :angry:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 10:52 AM~12881166
> *
> *


14's BITCH


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 2 2009, 12:09 PM~12881283
> *14's BITCH
> *


 :0 

BUT YOUR A BITCH FOR ROLLING 14s BEING SCARED FOR YOUR SAFETY :uh: BE A VIKING AND ROLL 13s BIOTCH


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 09:51 AM~12881160
> *QUOTE(TATTOO-76 @ Jan 31 2009, 08:19 PM)
> sounds like you dont know shit about tires.
> you was crying about blowouts (and flats) in the 5.20 topic too, maybe you (and whoever you keep referring to) should invest in some goddamn "Run Flats" and call it a day.
> ...


YA- he really fucced me up-- not havin a clue bout what Im sayin-- thats what fucced me up


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 11:15 AM~12881325
> *:0
> 
> BUT YOUR A BITCH FOR ROLLING 14s BEING SCARED FOR YOUR SAFETY :uh: BE A VIKING AND ROLL 13s BIOTCH
> *


 :uh: but im messican. i cant be a viking.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 2 2009, 12:52 PM~12881574
> *:uh: but im messican. i cant be a viking.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

its personal prefrence i like 14's


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 2 2009, 02:18 PM~12882241
> *its personal prefrence i like 14's
> *


HMMMM


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 AM~12881325
> *:0
> 
> BUT YOUR A BITCH FOR ROLLING 14s BEING SCARED FOR YOUR SAFETY :uh: BE A VIKING AND ROLL 13s BIOTCH
> *


Viking Resort?? :cheesy:


----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

jus want to ad my 1 cent on this one , i got 1955 deville jus 1 of my front fenders are as big as most ya all whole front clip so 13s look dumb on it its all about scale if it looks too big it is toobig dosnt make u any cooler cause u ride 13s be honest some cars look ghetto with 13 ,give us a bad name please no offense my lowrider family mucch love a k a Bomb Deville ps excuse the lit jus learning this computer stuff


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i have run both and they both are cool to me, some cars look better with certain size tires, i think its just up to your style. im ready to give props to any lowrider regardless of tire size


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 07:06 AM~12880339
> *Do you have to be a ass all the time Jason.. Damn.. :uh:
> *


X5.20


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

thirteens on a regal is all i care about...  

14''s look good on big bodys and some ol school impalas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 1 2009, 11:49 PM~13150337
> *X5.20
> *


 :roflmao: 

I ned some 5.20z or 170z (14z).. I like the ride and feel of 185z but I want that same look I get out of my 13z... Damn tire companies fucking us 14z guys over... :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2009, 03:56 AM~12872586
> *Oh I know what those are but you mentioned 520's and runflats and figured there was some special 520 that is better
> *


Run Flat 520's would be cool.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

14's on my big body,
i use to rock 13's on my 84 fleetwood, but i switched to 15's... rides real smooth on the highways, n i stay taking my rides outta P.A...

Dont get it twisted tho i luv the 13's look on rides, my shyt layed frame when i had 13's on it. i just cant stand the long rides n blowouts hittin potholes out here.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Mar 2 2009, 08:39 AM~13151727
> *14's on my big body,
> i use to rock 13's on my 84 fleetwood, but i switched to 15's... rides real smooth on the highways, n i stay taking my rides outta P.A...
> 
> ...


15z are way to big.. 14z with 185z will give you that float o n the HWY :biggrin: And ya 13z will hit all the holes and capow on a big car..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 11:15 AM~12881325
> *:0
> 
> BUT YOUR A BITCH FOR ROLLING 14s BEING SCARED FOR YOUR SAFETY :uh: BE A VIKING AND ROLL 13s BIOTCH
> *


They're not only safer but they put less stress on your drivetrain and more fuel efficient...I've had homeboys who's engines overheat because the 13's make the engine run alot harder.....In my opinion i like 14's better with the 185's. Some cars look better with 13's. That's just my opinion, but everyone has their own opinion. If a man wants 13's i don't see why it would bother anyone....I don't care it's not my money...  :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 2 2009, 03:05 AM~13150726
> *thirteens on a regal is all i care about...
> 
> 14''s look good on big bodys and some ol school impalas
> *


X2 I myself never rode 14s only 13s for me but as far as looks go 13s look good on anything IMO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 2 2009, 09:13 AM~13152001
> *X2 I myself never rode 14s only 13s for me but as far as looks go 13s look good on anything IMO
> *












:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

14s with no juice and 13s with juice thats what i say :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 11:25 AM~13152110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha :roflmao: smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Mar 2 2009, 08:39 AM~13151727
> *14's on my big body,
> i use to rock 13's on my 84 fleetwood, but i switched to 15's... rides real smooth on the highways, n i stay taking my rides outta P.A...
> 
> ...



yea i seen a set of 15's on a caddy with no juice,,it looked pretty good,,its like a 80's monte on 14's too looks smooth


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 2 2009, 08:25 AM~13152110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 1 2009, 07:32 PM~12876125
> *yup but going to have to have some one else to mount them..  We got them up here too.. Im just going to ride my 13z when shows come and order some 520z.. with tax money. 14z. I like the way my 14z look better..
> *


there easy to mount with a air cannon :biggrin: 








o ya 13s only


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 29 2009, 10:00 AM~12846815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*13's on my big body* :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+Mar 2 2009, 11:34 AM~13153474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha I ride on 4 Honda spare donuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love when they ride past me on the road and give me that WTF look . Or ask {them tires are so tiny}...{I say shit you should see when I roll on my 13z]!!!!!!!!!! 45mph all day around town on a clear day....


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

14s all day on the Big Bodys


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

let me ask this, why are 13's so popular? if people knew they could get 12" wires, would they?

the manditory need for a 13" wheel to be a 'real rider' is the type of pointless closemindedness that drives people away from lowriding..

it all depends on the car. 14s look goofy on a g-body. s-10, I could go either way on, 13s look proper in the rear, but 14s look better in the front. anything bigger than that, I do 14s (or 15s where needed) imps and glasshouse, either looks good for i do 14s for the safety.


come to think of it, cutlass and s-10 are the only cars I've ran 13's on.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 3 2009, 07:54 PM~13171900
> *let me ask this, why are 13's so popular? if people knew they could get 12" wires, would they?
> 
> the manditory need for a 13" wheel to be a 'real rider' is the type of pointless closemindedness that drives people away from lowriding..
> ...


Homie who in their right mind would fuck with 12" wires? By the way where can you get them other than China? Lmao. And it ain't mandatory homie if it was we wouldn't have topics like this with many showing off their 14s, it's all preference. I prefer 13s because it gives it a distinguished unique look. I haven't used 14s but sure they well also look just as well.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

13''''''''s all day


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Rollin on 14's here and handles 80 on the highway with ease :biggrin:


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

:biggrin: 
drives better


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 3 2009, 08:54 PM~13171900
> *let me ask this, why are 13's so popular? if people knew they could get 12" wires, would they?
> 
> the manditory need for a 13" wheel to be a 'real rider' is the type of pointless closemindedness that drives people away from lowriding..
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-+Mar 3 2009, 09:03 PM~13172055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shamwow!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

5.20s and 14's on my lincoln, 13's made the wheel wells look to big,


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

i would roll 12's :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i dont get why the fuck people hate on 14.. 13s havent been around even taht long.. stay OG, 14s homies.. there is a reason only recently made custom tru spokes were 13s... 

lowriding has been downhill since the mid 80s.. OG styled rides have SO much more soul, everything is in proportion.. these new cars with tiny lil 13s and all the colored spoke bullshit just dont do it for me.. give me a ride on 14" supremes, or trus or Zs ANY day... looks MUCH better

its like people forgot where this all started.. stop watchin 90s Dre videos and do some homework..


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 2 2009, 12:27 PM~13764155
> *i dont get why the fuck people hate on 14.. 13s havent been around even taht long.. stay OG, 14s homies.. there is a reason only recently made custom tru spokes were 13s...
> 
> lowriding has been downhill since the mid 80s.. OG styled rides have SO much more soul, everything is in proportion.. these new cars with tiny lil 13s and all the colored spoke bullshit just dont do it for me.. give me a ride on 14" supremes, or trus or Zs ANY day... looks MUCH better
> ...


 :uh: thanks for sharing


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2009, 07:43 AM~12857034
> *13's for Weekends cruiser.  14's for Highways and Daily Drivers
> *


x2!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 2 2009, 02:47 PM~13764975
> *x2!!!! :cheesy:
> *


*real rydaz roll 13s on dailys lol...*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 2 2009, 12:32 AM~13761620
> *i would roll 12's  :biggrin:
> *


*i got a set of trailer wheels 12's for sale lol.. i wonder how a big body would look with 12's *


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@May 2 2009, 06:28 PM~13766485
> *real rydaz roll 13s on dailys lol...
> *


true!!!!had some 13's but I like to roll everyday,highway, out of town what you know about that!!!!I don't want the tranny to go out on the linc.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 2 2009, 09:15 PM~13767026
> *true!!!!had some 13's but I like to roll everyday,highway, out of town what you know about that!!!!I don't want the tranny to go out on the linc.
> *


*i go to stevies on mine, that still counts as out of town lol*


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@May 2 2009, 08:18 PM~13767046
> *i go to stevies on mine, that still counts as out of town lol
> *


Naw!!!!!!!!you know what I'm talking about atlease 100 something miles rolling hard like they did back in the day's!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

roll on what ever works for you.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 05:48 PM~12875895
> *14" 5.20's
> forever
> 
> ...


i know im a lil late but you still got some left if you do let me know if you want to sell them thanks homie appreciate it


----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 2 2009, 11:27 AM~13764155
> *i dont get why the fuck people hate on 14.. 13s havent been around even taht long.. stay OG, 14s homies.. there is a reason only recently made custom tru spokes were 13s...
> 
> lowriding has been downhill since the mid 80s.. OG styled rides have SO much more soul, everything is in proportion.. these new cars with tiny lil 13s and all the colored spoke bullshit just dont do it for me.. give me a ride on 14" supremes, or trus or Zs ANY day... looks MUCH better
> ...


you is right homie


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 13 on everything i roll hoppers and daily drivers majestics


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Jan 29 2009, 10:00 AM~12846824
> *13 for ur rider    14 for the bumper checkin :worship:
> *


i agree


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## AUSSIE7 (Jun 24, 2009)

I RUN 14'S COZ OF DA GAY COPS HERE U CANT RUN SPACERS AND 13Z DONT FIT OVER THE BRAKES


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Apr 19 2004, 02:09 PM~1874366
> *This is the discussion part of the poll in Off Topic...state your business!
> *


I like 14s better for ride quality-with 13s even on a gbody feels like your floating back and forth sideways kinda like truck with big mud tires,feels like vehicle is driving you to an extent, but not quite as bad-looks wise, definatly 13s,much better on a low and white wall 155/80/13 is alot easier to get than a 175/70/14


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 2 2009, 01:27 PM~13764155
> *i dont get why the fuck people hate on 14.. 13s havent been around even taht long.. stay OG, 14s homies.. there is a reason only recently made custom tru spokes were 13s...
> 
> lowriding has been downhill since the mid 80s.. OG styled rides have SO much more soul, everything is in proportion.. these new cars with tiny lil 13s and all the colored spoke bullshit just dont do it for me.. give me a ride on 14" supremes, or trus or Zs ANY day... looks MUCH better
> ...


i agree with the colored and painted spokes-im all chrome


----------



## crazy compton (Jun 25, 2009)

14 really suck that is except for hoppers and some big body's but for me i ride 13's till the wheels fall off


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazy compton_@Jun 25 2009, 02:10 AM~14291563
> *14 really suck that is except for hoppers and some big body's but for me i ride 13's till the wheels fall off
> *


MAKES SENSE. 14'S ON BIG BODY'S OR HOPPIN AT THE PIT


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

14" DZZZZZZZZZZZZZ all day..... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jun 24 2009, 04:47 PM~14286708
> *I like 14s better for ride quality-with 13s even on a gbody feels like your floating back and forth sideways kinda like truck with big mud tires,feels like vehicle is driving you to an extent, but not quite as bad-looks wise, definatly 13s,much better on a low and white wall 155/80/13 is alot easier to get than a 175/70/14
> *


fuck ya!!!!!!!!! I liked my 14z but damn come tire time sucked!!!!!!!!! so 13z and im collecting those !!!! they getting hard to find too. But 14 are just not in a dailey budget and fucking hard to find!!!!! :angry:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

it just depends on the ride period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 2 2009, 10:27 AM~13764155
> *i dont get why the fuck people hate on 14.. 13s havent been around even taht long.. stay OG, 14s homies.. there is a reason only recently made custom tru spokes were 13s...
> 
> lowriding has been downhill since the mid 80s.. OG styled rides have SO much more soul, everything is in proportion.. these new cars with tiny lil 13s and all the colored spoke bullshit just dont do it for me.. give me a ride on 14" supremes, or trus or Zs ANY day... looks MUCH better
> ...


DONT KNOW WHAT CAVE U CAME FROM BUT 13s BEEN AROUND LONG LONG TIME,DAYTONS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME AS WELL..... HERE AZ, CA WE BEEN CRUISING ON 13s SINCE DA LATE 70s&EARLY 80s AND STILL CRUISING ON 13s.... I PERFER 13 FOR ME. 14 ON A HOPPER.......


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

13s all day


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

DONT KNOW WHAT CAVE U CAME FROM BUT 13s BEEN AROUND LONG LONG TIME,DAYTONS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME AS WELL..... HERE AZ, CA WE BEEN CRUISING ON 13s SINCE DA LATE 70s&EARLY 80s AND STILL CRUISING ON 13s.... I PERFER 13 FOR ME. 14 ON A HOPPER.......[/QUOTE] 


Back in the late 60's and & early 70's. Lowriders were dumping on 14 and 15".Rockets, cragars,hubcaps and moons. When tru's came out the 13 " game came out. Today some of you all think dumping on anything but 13's isnt true lowriding. Bull to tha shit! Put it together,we are lowriders. *LOW*- riders like or use to like riding low. the smaller the wheel the lower you lay. evolution in lowriding would dictate riders would move to a smaller wheel to give there rides a lower stance.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Bottom line it don't matter what you riding on 14's or 13's. All that matters is you ride slow and low!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

14 s on the daily the ride is better and no transmission problems since i put high miles on this one :biggrin: 








13 s the best way to roll this one is also driven a lot but not as much 








:biggrin: in my opinion 13s look better at least on the cars i like but 14s are good for high driving and high inches :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

13 r the only way to roll


----------



## Hitman_Shadow (Jan 14, 2009)

i got a regal sittin on 13's n its a everyday driver...i personally would rather roll on 13's all day every day


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jun 27 2009, 06:42 AM~14313807
> *Bottom line it don't matter what you riding on 14's or 13's. All that  matters is you ride slow and low!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

my 84 cutty is my daily and i rolls the 13's cudnt have it ne other way


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

14's x 5.20's all day uffin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Jun 30 2009, 01:44 PM~14342034
> *my 84 cutty is my daily and i rolls the 13's cudnt have it ne other way
> *


my daily is on 13z also. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jun 27 2009, 07:42 AM~14313807
> *Bottom line it don't matter what you riding on 14's or 13's. All that  matters is you ride slow and low!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 3 2009, 03:28 PM~14372991
> *14's x 5.20's all day  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



X2

Nothing beats that


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 3 2009, 03:28 PM~14372991
> *14's x 5.20's all day  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

any pics of 14`s on a truck...suburban/silverado etc are they good on daily burban?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 4 2009, 06:51 PM~14381937
> *any pics of 14`s on a truck...suburban/silverado etc are they good on  daily burban?
> *


15z for daily or 14z for shows. 15 inch ww be a whole lot easier to find.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 4 2009, 10:45 PM~14382756
> *15z for daily or 14z for shows. 15 inch ww be a whole lot easier to find.
> *


orrale thanks cuz i got some 14`s ima put on only need one tire but dont know where to get it ? ima try da local tire shops tomorrow!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

185-75/14's. I drive my shit everyday, no issues



























































it aint my truck but ope i can make mine something like thta^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

2 pumps 4 batts

14x7s

no probs what so ever..

wont reach 110mph on the highway..but who cares


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 4 2009, 10:54 PM~14382797
> *185-75/14's. I drive my shit everyday, no issues
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but I don't live in the city so those tires on my SUV where a Bitch!!!!!!! Plus I got to do too much with kids when i get my new one. but I miss killing them soccer moms in the lot on my truck.. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

THIS WAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW WAT YA THINK ALL I NEED IS TO LOWER IT MORE OR JUICE IT!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jul 3 2009, 03:05 PM~14374044
> *my daily is on 13z also.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 5 2009, 07:32 PM~14387817
> *THIS WAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW WAT YA THINK ALL I NEED IS TO LOWER IT MORE OR JUICE IT!
> 
> 
> ...


first thing it to clean them dirty ass white walls before you take a pic!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2009, 05:03 AM~14390778
> *first thing it to clean them dirty ass white walls before you take a pic!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2009, 06:57 PM~14386193
> *Looks good but I don't live in the city so those tires on my SUV where a Bitch!!!!!!! Plus I got to do too much with kids when i get my new one. but I miss killing them soccer moms in the lot on my truck.. :biggrin:
> *


shit,lol-out of city is better lol-up here theres so many fucked up roads and potholes its bout as bad as drivin on a tractor rudded dirt road,at least non city roads tend to be a bit smoother cause of not as much traffic (at least where in from in ohio,roads are 500% better compared to pitt roads) :0 :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

14's for me


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 5 2009, 04:54 AM~14382797
> *185-75/14's. I drive my shit everyday, no issues
> 
> 
> ...


god damn that surburban is hard as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 6 2009, 01:32 AM~14387817
> *THIS WAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW WAT YA THINK ALL I NEED IS TO LOWER IT MORE OR JUICE IT!
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah drop it or juice it that's how a surburban is suppose to be done fuck them oversize 24's and up shit i want a surburban now :cheesy:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 5 2009, 04:57 AM~14382816
> *2 pumps 4 batts
> 
> 14x7s
> ...


o shit i got to show my cousin this bitch he got 20's and bags on his shit this is how he should have done his shit


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jul 6 2009, 11:24 PM~14399571
> *o shit i got to show my cousin this bitch he got 20's and bags on his shit this is how he should have done his shit
> *


YEAH HOMIE OLD SKOOL FUKC EM DUNKS N BIG WHEELS!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jul 6 2009, 11:17 PM~14399510
> *hell yeah drop it or juice it that's how a surburban is suppose to be done fuck them oversize 24's and up shit i want a surburban now :cheesy:
> *


SIMON OLD SCHOOL ALL DAY EVRYDAY!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 7 2009, 07:02 PM~14406758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM TODAY I GOT PULLED OVER IN THE BARRIO 4 HAVING 14`S ON MY BURBAN WAT THE FUCK?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:28 PM~14372991
> *14's x 5.20's all day  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


  what you know about them 72's and 5.20's


----------



## joelsoto2005 (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@May 1 2009, 10:29 PM~13761601
> *5.20s and 14's on my lincoln, 13's made the wheel wells look to big,
> *



i had that same problem, doesnt end up looking like a lowrider at all, When are we gonna stop all this BullS**T about 13s or 14s....i mean who cares, we should all take a step back and realise that they both look good, an can compliment different cars in different ways, as long as ur ridin low and rolling 13 or 14s its cool, i mean we aint rolling chromies or anything are we? i say 13s rev when u can if u have toomuch trouble, try 14s rev, but only those two are real lowrider


----------



## joelsoto2005 (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2009, 04:48 PM~12875895
> *14" 5.20's
> forever
> 
> ...


ey loco, would u recommend 5.20s in the wet? wats ur experience?


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:01 AM~12846826
> *I AINT GON HOLD YOU, 14z ARE GOOD FOR HOPPING.  BUT ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY I HOP ON 13z JUST TO PROVE A POINT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

14x7


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Laying on 13's!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

13s ALL DAY


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

14 on my lincoln







and 13 on my 65


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i got 14s on my lincoln, but its a daily that i drive everyday, now if i ever juice it i will put 13s on , i think you see to much wheelwell with out the juice


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

13's all day


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 11:59 AM~14314343
> *14 s on the daily the ride is better and no transmission problems since i put high miles on this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides, I roll 14s on my 93








uncut car, for me 13s look good on a caddy with the squared off wheelwells but the lincolns are round and 13s make them look too big to me. plus I have 232,xxx miles on this car and it gets drivin seven days a week


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 2 2009, 01:27 PM~13764155
> *i dont get why the fuck people hate on 14.. 13s havent been around even taht long.. stay OG, 14s homies.. there is a reason only recently made custom tru spokes were 13s...
> 
> lowriding has been downhill since the mid 80s.. OG styled rides have SO much more soul, everything is in proportion.. these new cars with tiny lil 13s and all the colored spoke bullshit just dont do it for me.. give me a ride on 14" supremes, or trus or Zs ANY day... looks MUCH better
> ...


cosigned


for truth!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

AS Ive said before- i think 13s are cool for regular ridin in an Impala-- but they jus aint gonna hold up on IMPALA HOPPERS--- well, the ones that dont have a ton of weight to keep the fROnt end light anyways.
Heres some 13s I tried hoppin on since everybody be hatin on my 14s-- IT JUS DIDNT WORK


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 24 2009, 12:05 PM~15173160
> *AS Ive said before- i think 13s are cool for regular ridin in an Impala-- but they jus aint gonna hold up on IMPALA HOPPERS--- well, the ones that dont have a ton of weight to keep the fROnt end light anyways.
> Heres some 13s I tried hoppin on since everybody be hatin on my 14s-- IT JUS DIDNT WORK
> 
> ...


goddamn.


there daytons too huh?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 24 2009, 09:40 AM~15173566
> *goddamn.
> there daytons too huh?
> *


Yup- OG 72 SPOKES.. So- Ill stic to hoppin on 14inch Chinas in my Impala. NOW- when I build a G-Body to hop- Ill be on 13s for sure :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

people are just blind and dumb. I see 13s on alot of cars that would look alot better on 14 or even 15s! people dont care what their cars look like anymore, they just have a checklist of basic items to have. Thats how donkism got started.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

13s all day long 14s for trucks


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 16 2009, 07:23 PM~14498314
> *14x7
> 
> 
> ...


og style......nice.....


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

14" TO AVOID THOSE COSTLY TICKETS AND IMPOUND BILLS BUT 13" FOR THAT SLOW LOW RIDE...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 24 2009, 01:46 PM~15175714
> *people are just blind and dumb. I see 13s on alot of cars that would look alot better on 14 or even 15s! people dont care what their cars look like anymore, they just have a checklist of basic items to have. Thats how donkism got started.
> *


the only dumb and blind would be u considering 15 inch wheel on a lowrider... :angry:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

14s On My Daily :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 25 2009, 04:55 PM~15187314
> *the only dumb and blind would be u considering 15 inch wheel on a lowrider... :angry:
> *


NOT SO FAST HOMIE BACK IN THE DAY THEY USED TO RIDE 15 INCH WIRES ON SMALL TIRES ,DO YOUR HOMEWORK


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 24 2009, 01:02 AM~15171511
> *nice rides, I roll 14s on my 93
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myllac (Sep 28, 2006)

*15's biiatch j/k i rather roll in 14's .....13's are too small*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i wish they made 5/20 14's in a steal belted radio! the reproducion 5/20's
to me look like 5'60's....so on my big cars ...175 70 14's not 175 75 which is what 
alot of people think is the smallest 14...then I have white wall burned a little wider
from 8/16's to 11/16 of an inch....I am only feeling 13's on luxury sports
little regals' and baby cutlass's and 60's malibu's and skylarks...all my friends 
are on 13's for years....they clown me....it's cool let them clown...it's my transmission and my rear end and my cars.....


----------



## myllac (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 25 2009, 09:52 PM~15189300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant see the pic too dark photoshop it


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* 14X7 & 175/70/14 Getting ready for many miles/daily use on the mean streets of PHX :biggrin: *


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

13's look better


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Sep 25 2009, 10:30 PM~15190264
> *13's look better
> *


what ever!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a whole inch! :roflmao: 
im ridin 14s now becouse of tha heavey ass 454 and 14 batz in tha trunk. :angry: :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sorry fella's i dont know how to use photo shop,,and I guess i dont have any close-ups of these un-popular 14's but it's all good just the same..the flicks of the car
laid in the grass...(last month 818 majestics show) i got a first place trophy coming...(there was not alot of 70's cars that day) and the shot with the grey 90 glasshouse and black 78 (all 3 mine) came out new years day 09 show..
all on 14's


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what size motor you runnin? cuz if u had a smaller motor id roll 13s all day! :|


----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)

14teens


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

I live in PA the roads are far from prefect 13's I think would ride too ruff.Thats why I roll 14's :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

you have truck tires on them


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

in case no one noticed.



its page 14.


my 76 on 5.20x14


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NEVER OWN A SET OF 14S IN MY LIFE


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

SWIPH said:


> AS Ive said before- i think 13s are cool for regular ridin in an Impala-- but they jus aint gonna hold up on IMPALA HOPPERS--- well, the ones that dont have a ton of weight to keep the fROnt end light anyways.
> Heres some 13s I tried hoppin on since everybody be hatin on my 14s-- IT JUS DIDNT WORK


  :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Coupe R DeVille said:


> I live in PA the roads are far from prefect 13's I think would ride too ruff.Thats why I roll 14's :thumbsup:


yes up farther north in new england the roads all have pot holes and frost heave and shit, and 13's get destroyed here, it seems to be the general opinion that 14's are best for dailys or people who just drive their shit more than just weekends... its an 88 cadillac anyway, who cares...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

TATTOO-76 said:


> in case no one noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


>


Looks like Photobucket switched some pics around. Weird...


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

I got 14's on my 71 rivi and 13's on my 98 linc they bold roll nice :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*I roll on 14's tru rays with 5:60's
*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

servant of christ said:


> *I roll on 14's tru rays with 5:60's
> *
> View attachment 452370
> View attachment 452371


Firme Ride...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

It kills me when people feel like you gotta have 13's. :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

my 1st set of wires wil b 14s. jus kuz evry1 "gota hav 13s"

r 14s safr on highways den 13s or no diffrense?

thought i red about alot of 13s blowing out?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

The "lowrider" 14" tire is thinner than the 13"...there for , not as good to hop on, responds to pothole worse, ect...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I've always rolled 13's on my low-lows, only put otherwise on my 2000 chevy pick-up, and this is my 1st set of 14's...


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

13's all day


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

low4ever said:


> It kills me when people feel like you gotta have 13's. :buttkick:


Amen and fuck people who say "13's only". Most of them learned lowriding from MTV.


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

BRAVO said:


> The "lowrider" 14" tire is thinner than the 13"...there for , not as good to hop on, responds to pothole worse, ect...


GTFO with that bullshit ass "theory". And fuck hopping that shit is ruining lowriding.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I have had 13's and 14's. The car's is what makes the difference on what you "should" roll. I could care less what the majority is doing. Again i think that's the problem with lowriding, a lot of followers, wanting approval from other people. Just my $.02


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I've rolled on both but my personal preference is 13's. I love the look.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


>


these are the pics that were supposed to be posted.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

low4ever said:


> I have had 13's and 14's. The car's is what makes the difference on what you "should" roll. I could care less what the majority is doing. Again i think that's the problem with lowriding, a lot of followers, wanting approval from other people. Just my $.02


AMEN MY BROTHER AMEN !!!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TOO ME IT DONT MATTER


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

I roll 13's on the ride and its a dailey driver so far no problems keep them at 45psi and the streets in DFW arent bad. Anybody know how bad 13's mess up your tranny?

IMHO 14's are just as good and sometimes even look better in the wheel well


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DekeDamage said:


> I say 14's if your gonna be everyday ridin...especially these east coast streets....now if your jucied then thats different


I'm confused. Y would u put spokes on Nything That isn't juiced?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> I'm confused. Y would u put spokes on Nything That isn't juiced?


Didnt know you HAD TO BE JUICED to run SPOKES?


----------



## Florence76 (Mar 14, 2012)

They balance out the car a little better and provide a little more clearance...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Didnt know you HAD TO BE JUICED to run SPOKES?


Yea only paisas do that.... Unless it's a classic chevy


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Rollin 14's...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

14's


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> these are the pics that were supposed to be posted.


i wish i could of got this one


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> Yea only paisas do that.... Unless it's a classic chevy


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

...............................................13's ALL DAY ..............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

rIdaho said:


> I've always rolled 13's on my low-lows, only put otherwise on my 2000 chevy pick-up, and this is my 1st set of 14's...
> View attachment 453041


Nice '74 homie


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

13" hands down.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I think this topic was about 14'ss. Not treces. That has it's own topic


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

14s look ok but gotta have 520s 175-70s too damn wide!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

14" all day... Hated the look and feel while driving with the 13's on my 80 Fleetwood.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

To me it depends on the car Caddys, Impala's look great with 13's and Linc's and Riviera's look better with 14's


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

I personally think it depends on the car. Fleetwoods, 72-75 Impala & Caprices, Rivieras, Lincolns and Bombs look better with 14s.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> only thing i would roll 14s on is a big body. 13's on everything else.


:yes:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Any one know why pep boys don't sell the Cornell 1000 155/80/r13 anymore they were hella cheap like 37$


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

On 14 tru rays


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

On 14 ds with 520s


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I roll 14's AND 13's. Depends on the function of the car to me.

14's on my Chevy still required grinding all 4 calipers on my modified 4 wheel disc set up. Not possible to run 13's anyways and even with the 14's i can still spin tires at through 2nd gear. Tires are 195/75's


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

servant of christ said:


> *I roll on 14's tru rays with 5:60's
> *
> View attachment 452370
> View attachment 452371


I fucking love this car. I have my eye on a 78 Lincoln now.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

13 inch rubber is going extinct I love my hankooks might have to go back to 14s.......:angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

tpimuncie said:


> On 14 ds with 520s


very nice!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> very nice!


x2.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lil deville said:


> 14" all day... Hated the look and feel while driving with the 13's on my 80 Fleetwood.


I don't see how you can tell the difference between the rim size on the Cadillac. I've had both and the car drives the same. Only difference is the speedometer registers a little off


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

14 ds no rubs ford rearend :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

allbusiness said:


> 13 inch rubber is going extinct I love my hankooks might have to go back to 14s.......:angry:


just going to have to keep it og and roll 5.20s


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

I can tell you one thing, 13's arent going to mess your trans up. If any of you had a tranny go out it wasnt because of the wheels. Maybe you should service it more often. And I work for the best trans shop in AZ. If you have 2 different size tires It could mess the rear end up but thats it.
I have never run 13" spokes on anything but a bycicle and never will. 14's look fucking badass. I like the look of 13's on a g body but I would never ride one of those so Im a 14" rider for life. Its true that it depends on the car, but if it aint a G body, it shouldnt have 13's.
For one thing is the laws, and theres the safety, and then theres the people that say "you get lower on 13's" bullshit. I see mini's on 24's draggin the bottom 5" of their truck off all day. And whats this "13's are OG" shit? Back for the first decade of lowriding, no company made 13's except honda. Mini's had 11's and 12's. 14's are as OG as you can get son.
I roll 14's on everything. except once I had a 71 coupe deville. I rolled 15's on that bitch. mufucka looked GOOD. and when I sold those wheels, I put them up for sale and they were gone in a few hours. Now how is this possible if 13's are the only "lowrider wheel"?
Case closed, all you 13 only riders can go home now. School is ajourned. But dont get me twisted. I think if you wanna roll 13's then you should. If you wanna roll 11's with 4" spacers, do it. But dont tell me Im not a lowrider for riding 14's. Im old school, not one of these 21st century lowriders. And if I wanted to conform to what everyone else is doing and have a very ununique car, Id be ridin a donk.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I got 13s on my cutlass n I put miles on it its my daily driver havnt had any problems.. I do like 14s on bigger cars tho like towncars n fleetwoods


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

KingDavid said:


> I can tell you one thing, 13's arent going to mess your trans up. If any of you had a tranny go out it wasnt because of the wheels. Maybe you should service it more often. And I work for the best trans shop in AZ. If you have 2 different size tires It could mess the rear end up but thats it.
> I have never run 13" spokes on anything but a bycicle and never will. 14's look fucking badass. I like the look of 13's on a g body but I would never ride one of those so Im a 14" rider for life. Its true that it depends on the car, but if it aint a G body, it shouldnt have 13's.
> For one thing is the laws, and theres the safety, and then theres the people that say "you get lower on 13's" bullshit. I see mini's on 24's draggin the bottom 5" of their truck off all day. And whats this "13's are OG" shit? Back for the first decade of lowriding, no company made 13's except honda. Mini's had 11's and 12's. 14's are as OG as you can get son.
> I roll 14's on everything. except once I had a 71 coupe deville. I rolled 15's on that bitch. mufucka looked GOOD. and when I sold those wheels, I put them up for sale and they were gone in a few hours. Now how is this possible if 13's are the only "lowrider wheel"?
> Case closed, all you 13 only riders can go home now. School is ajourned. But dont get me twisted. I think if you wanna roll 13's then you should. If you wanna roll 11's with 4" spacers, do it. But dont tell me Im not a lowrider for riding 14's. Im old school, not one of these 21st century lowriders. And if I wanted to conform to what everyone else is doing and have a very ununique car, Id be ridin a donk.


BEEN rollin 14s all , every day , for years .


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Playboy206 said:


> I got 13s on my cutlass n I put miles on it its my daily driver havnt had any problems.. I do like 14s on bigger cars tho like towncars n fleetwoods


They're better for the weight


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

KingDavid said:


> I can tell you one thing, 13's arent going to mess your trans up. If any of you had a tranny go out it wasnt because of the wheels. Maybe you should service it more often. And I work for the best trans shop in AZ. If you have 2 different size tires It could mess the rear end up but thats it.
> I have never run 13" spokes on anything but a bycicle and never will. 14's look fucking badass. I like the look of 13's on a g body but I would never ride one of those so Im a 14" rider for life. Its true that it depends on the car, but if it aint a G body, it shouldnt have 13's.
> For one thing is the laws, and theres the safety, and then theres the people that say "you get lower on 13's" bullshit. I see mini's on 24's draggin the bottom 5" of their truck off all day. And whats this "13's are OG" shit? Back for the first decade of lowriding, no company made 13's except honda. Mini's had 11's and 12's. 14's are as OG as you can get son.
> I roll 14's on everything. except once I had a 71 coupe deville. I rolled 15's on that bitch. mufucka looked GOOD. and when I sold those wheels, I put them up for sale and they were gone in a few hours. Now how is this possible if 13's are the only "lowrider wheel"?
> Case closed, all you 13 only riders can go home now. School is ajourned. But dont get me twisted. I think if you wanna roll 13's then you should. If you wanna roll 11's with 4" spacers, do it. But dont tell me Im not a lowrider for riding 14's. Im old school, not one of these 21st century lowriders. And if I wanted to conform to what everyone else is doing and have a very ununique car, Id be ridin a donk.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Fuck anyone who thinks 13's are more old school than 14's. Fuck you all.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

cwb4eva said:


> View attachment 461048
> 14 ds no rubs ford rearend :thumbsup:


Y a ford rearend?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Mr Buckworth said:


> Fuck anyone who thinks 13's are more old school than 14's. Fuck you all.


:rimshot:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I like the look of 13's way better on ANYTHING. If it's on 14's it should be on 13's, it AINT the 70's no more you old farts. Tru=classic isn't the only brand wheel anymore, wake up! lol I've had 2 g-bodys on spokes but the rest have been lacs and towncars and EVERYONE OF THEM ARE OR WERE ON TRECES 1000's of miles, 8 hour road trips, 2 hour work commutes doing 80 the whole time. Other than the swerve and the speedometer they're regular wheels and are to be treated as so. you can bash d's on 155/80s or 175/75 over train tracks and everythign esle, can't do dat wit dubs. Only time I had spokes that werent 13's were 15"d's and vogues on a towncar (stock sizes so no diff), 20's on a town car and caddy, they ride like garbage, and color matched 14's on my current fleetwood as winter rims. AS long as it's not on a rubberband you really can't lose 13's or 14's. THe 14's on lacs are even more of a problem than 13's when it comes to rubbing so all around I'm just loving the 13" selection. I used to hear tires for 14's were higher and didn
t believe it b/c they sell em both th esame price in town, but outta town on th einternet, it's also WAY easier to get ahold of 155/80's for me. Last guy that had my 14's had em on 185/85's and you had to damn near lock the rear out just so it wouldn't rub! lol


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

"to each his own"


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> I like the look of 13's way better on ANYTHING. If it's on 14's it should be on 13's, it AINT the 70's no more you old farts. Tru=classic isn't the only brand wheel anymore, wake up! lol I've had 2 g-bodys on spokes but the rest have been lacs and towncars and EVERYONE OF THEM ARE OR WERE ON TRECES 1000's of miles, 8 hour road trips, 2 hour work commutes doing 80 the whole time. Other than the swerve and the speedometer they're regular wheels and are to be treated as so. you can bash d's on 155/80s or 175/75 over train tracks and everythign esle, can't do dat wit dubs. Only time I had spokes that werent 13's were 15"d's and vogues on a towncar (stock sizes so no diff), 20's on a town car and caddy, they ride like garbage, and color matched 14's on my current fleetwood as winter rims. AS long as it's not on a rubberband you really can't lose 13's or 14's. THe 14's on lacs are even more of a problem than 13's when it comes to rubbing so all around I'm just loving the 13" selection. I used to hear tires for 14's were higher and didn
> t believe it b/c they sell em both th esame price in town, but outta town on th einternet, it's also WAY easier to get ahold of 155/80's for me. Last guy that had my 14's had em on 185/85's and you had to damn near lock the rear out just so it wouldn't rub! lol


PEOPLE WHO TALK TOO MUCH USUALLY SUFFER FROM LACK OF CONFIDENCE.


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

imo
14s look better on full size rides, 13s on everything else


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Anybody have Hancook 155s holler at me! I personally love the tire wrap on 13s they strech nice not so much on the 14s.......


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

13 Inch Z's All Day Every Day...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Black dish 13x7s









All chrome 14x7s









I've had them both on my glasshouse don't think ill ever go back to 14s


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Mr Buckworth said:


> PEOPLE WHO TALK TOO MUCH USUALLY SUFFER FROM LACK OF CONFIDENCE.


Or bored at work and thats all they do is work and drive their lowrider?:facepalm:


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Buckworth said:


> PEOPLE WHO TALK TOO MUCH USUALLY SUFFER FROM LACK OF CONFIDENCE.


I have more confidence then me and you could use together. Work, drive the low home, get on here and spread troof. lol thats pretty much my day. Slowrididngmike knows whats up.


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Black dish 13x7s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## VALEX (Jan 21, 2009)

:worship: *13" all day:worship:*


----------



## Redrum88 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ahh the endless argument, have a video to soothe all the hating.


----------

